
Monitoring Your AWS Network Infrastructure - gansai56
https://forms.gle/BPPt1AgkpeMV2wtH6
======
gansai56
OP here.

Monitoring your public cloud network is an unsolved problem, such as on AWS.
It is far from complete, with many loose and fragmented solutions at best. For
instance, filtering workloads with high inbound traffic, with specific
sessions across VPC, Classifying short-lived bursts, long-lived sessions, etc.

We have put together a short questionnaire looking for some feedback on
possible offerings in this space.

Audience: 1) Anyone using public clouds such as AWS, GCP 2) SREs, IT solutions
provider, security professionals welcome

